# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Junho 2007



## Rog (1 Jun 2007 às 08:57)

As previsões para a Madeira indicam a predominancia de sol para os prôximos dia, influências do Anticiclone, que está "estacionado" bem perto da Madeira...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2007 às 11:03)

_"Las condiciones meteorológicas en la Península tenderán a una situación de estabilidad anticiclónica con la entrada de las altas presiones en superficie desde el anticiclón de las Azores y el acercamiento al Suroeste peninsular de la parte anterior de una dorsal anticiclónica cálida en niveles altos de la troposfera. No obstante, aún quedarán intervalos nubosos que penetrarán desde el Atlántico hacia el Norte y Noroeste peninsular, que afectarán en menor medida a otras áreas de la mitad Norte. La borrasca que ayer se situaba entre el Norte de Francia y las Islas Británicas quedará como un embolsamiento frío debilitado en niveles altos que se desplazará durante la jornada de hoy hacia el Sur de Francia. Mañana Sábado se espera que se mantenga e incluso refuercen la estabilidad y las altas presiones sobre el territorio peninsular mientras que el extremo Nordeste peninsular se verá afectado por una circulación de vientos de moderados a fuertes que discurrirán entre las altas presiones peninsulares y las bajas presiones en superficie asociadas a la borrasca del Sur de Francia-Norte de Italia. Estos vientos podrían llegar a afectar también al Este de las Baleares. A partir del Domingo y durante la primera mitad de la próxima semana la borrasca se alejará hacia el Este sobre el Mediterráneo y se mantendrán sobre la Península las altas presiones y el aire cálido y seco en niveles altos. *Solamente cabe destacar que a partir del Miércoles o Jueves una borrasca atlántica se acercará al Noroeste peninsular pudiendo iniciarse un periodo más inestable en esta área hacia finales de semana.*
Próximos días: La estabilidad será la tónica dominante durante el fin de semana en la Península Ibérica con predomino de cielos poco nubosos o despejados y solamente paso de algún intervalo nuboso aislado por el Norte peninsular. Durante la primera mitad de la próxima semana se mantendrán las condiciones de estabilidad atmosférica. Solamente cabe destacar que en el Este peninsular y las Baleares podría darse un ligero descenso de las temperaturas. *A partir del Miércoles-Jueves se espera la llegada de una borrasca atlántica frente a las costas peninsulares que podría iniciar un periodo de inestabilidad en el Noroeste peninsular a finales de semana."*_
*Fonte: CEAMET*


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2007 às 14:36)

segundo o metoffice para os próximos meses http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/seasonal/monthly_forecasts/single_terce_cat2.html , temperatura tem uma probabilidade maior de ser acima da média, e a precipitação na zona sul de Portugal tem a probabilidade de ser superior à média, será que esta previsão é correcta


----------



## Minho (4 Jun 2007 às 22:58)

A estabilidade será a nota dominante para o resto da semana. O próximo feriado estará óptimo para um dia de praia.

No fim-de-semana poderá haver um arrefecimento com uma ligeira descida de temperatura que será mais acentuada nas mínimas.


----------



## squidward (5 Jun 2007 às 17:12)

malta...é verdade que a partir de Domingo a chuva vai voltar...e talvez as trovoadas tb???


----------



## Vince (5 Jun 2007 às 17:43)

squidward disse:


> malta...é verdade que a partir de Domingo a chuva vai voltar...e talvez as trovoadas tb???



A partir de Sábado. Mas provavelmente só no norte e algum interior centro devido à pequena DANA que se está a desenvolver na zona dos Açores e se deslocará para cá.

Mas pode ser que as coisas mudem e sobre para as outras zonas do país.

*Quinta-feira (Açores)*






*
Sábado (CAPE/LI)*


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2007 às 22:37)

*AÇORES - Tempo instável (Precipitação intensa e vento forte):*

O deslocamento do principal centro de altas pressões do Atlântico Norte para latitudes muito elevadas, a Norte das Ilhas Britânicas, irá propiciar uma típica situação de bloqueio sobre a Europa Ocidental durante os próximos dias. Esta situação irá, por sua vez, permitir a descida em latitude, até à região do Arquipélago dos Açores, de um centro de baixas pressões bastante activo, durante a segunda metade desta semana.
Posteriormente há que seguir com atenção a evolução deste centro de baixas pressões que poderá também vir a afectar Portugal Continental a partir de Sexta-feira.
Para já as provisões para o Arquipélago dos Açores são as seguintes:
Quarta-feira, dia 6 de Junho - GRUPO OCIDENTAL: Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros geralmente fracos. Vento norte muito fresco com rajadas até 65km/h. Mar grosso, com ondas de norte de 2 metros, aumentando para 3 metros. GRUPO CENTRAL: Períodos de céu muito nublado, com abertas durante a tarde. Aguaceiros. Vento norte muito fresco tornando-se forte a muito forte com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h. Mar grosso tornando-se alteroso a tempestuoso, com ondas norte de 3 metros, aumentando para 4 metros. GRUPO ORIENTAL: Céu geralmente muito nublado. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros. Vento noroeste forte, tornando-se muito forte a partir do fim do dia com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h. Mar alteroso a tempestuoso com ondas de norte de 2 metros, passando a noroeste e aumentandopara 5 metros. 
Quinta-feira, dia 7 de Junho - GRUPO OCIDENTAL: Céu geralmente muito nublado. Aguaceiros, mais frequentes durante a manhã. Vento de norte muito fresco a forte com rajadas até 80 km/h. Mar grosso a alteroso com ondas de norte de 4 a 5 metros. GRUPO CENTRAL: Céu geralmente muito nublado. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que poderão ser fortes. Vento do quadrante norteforte a muito forte com rajadas até 85km/h, tornando-se muito fresco. Mar alteroso ou tempestuoso, tornando-se grosso, com ondas de 5 metros. GRUPO ORIENTAL: Céu geralmente muito nublado. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que poderão ser fortes. Possibilidade de trovoadas. Vento de oeste muito fresco com rajadas até 65km/h, rodando gradualmentepara nordeste. Mar grosso, com ondas de norte de 4 metros.
Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Minho (6 Jun 2007 às 21:43)

Felizmente nos modelos não se avizinham noites tropicais.  
A ISO 850hPa vai manter-se abaixo dos 20ºC o que é meio caminho andado para evitar grandes vagas de calor...  









.


----------



## Rog (6 Jun 2007 às 23:38)

Pela Madeira o IM prevê para amanhã e depois, aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoadas, uma frente fria que se desloca dos Açores em direcção ao Continente, apanhando de esquina a Madeira. Para hoje já estava previsto aguaceiros ao fim da tarde que não se verificaram, pelo menos nas vertentes norte.


----------



## Vince (7 Jun 2007 às 10:05)

Mesmo no Continente poderá haver mesmo hoje alguma animação no norte e centro, em especial no interior. A possibilidade não parece ser grande mas ...

*CAPE/LI:*

*5ªf 18z*





*6ªf 18z*





*Sábado 18z*


----------



## Mago (7 Jun 2007 às 20:42)

Estão de volta as trovoadas para amanhã e o fim de semana....esejam atentos !!


----------



## Minho (7 Jun 2007 às 21:13)

Os modelos foram metendo frio de mansinho e aí está...






Aos que tinham planeado uns dias de praia para a próxima semana é melhor pensar noutra coisa...


----------



## Minho (7 Jun 2007 às 21:59)

Mas que grande caos vai aqui!!

Onde pára o Jet


----------



## Vince (8 Jun 2007 às 11:48)

> ...N-Spain...
> 
> A strong vort max will cross NW and N-Spain during the late afternoon and night hours from the SW. Attendant forcing and moderately unstable airmass will be enough for scattered thunderstorm development and a cluster of storms can be anticipated to move towards the NE.
> Steep lapse rates, 20m/s DLS and enhanced SRH3 values will help for rapid storm organisation with an enhanced large hail and severe wind gust threat.
> ...










> ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR.
> 
> La DANA de enfrente de Portugal se convertirá en una débil vaguada que barrerá el NW peninsular entre el sábado y domingo. Ya este viernes, el acercamiento de la DANA provoca un forzamiento dinámico, que se une al forzamiento térmico propio de las fechas, con unos índices de inestabilidad relativamente elevados: CAPE entre 1000 y 1500 J/kg, lifted entre -3 y -6ºC, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## squidward (8 Jun 2007 às 16:04)

mais uma vez as trovoadas vão sempre para o interior


----------



## Vince (8 Jun 2007 às 16:20)

squidward disse:


> mais uma vez as trovoadas vão sempre para o interior



No sábado à tarde e noite é capaz de ser finalmente a vez do litoral ver alguma acção. Como nesses dias vou estar no interior, é garantido que haverá animação porque eu não estarei cá para ver. Não falha  

Sábado 18z e 00z


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2007 às 16:22)

Mais uma vez, o algarve não tem direito a festa


----------



## Vince (8 Jun 2007 às 17:48)

Update do Estofex já a incluir o final de sábado e madrugada de Domingo.
Mantem o "1" no norte da Peninsula  mas já estendeu a trovoada até mais cá abaixo.








> *... northern Iberia ...*
> 
> Steep low-/mid-level lapse rates are present over the Iberian Peninsula as inferred from the available radiosonde data. It seems likely that inverted-V type profiles will develop during the day, though extensive stratiform cloudiness may remain in place and limit the degree of destabilization. However, at least weak CAPE is anticipated to develop. As DCVA-related lift overspreads the area, *thunderstorms* should develop especially over the northern Iberian paninsula. 15 to 20 m/s deep shear is expected, and given dry/deep subcloud layers, some threat for *downbursts* exists. Formation of one or more bow echoes is possible. Also, an isolated *mesocyclone* or two could form with a threat for large hail.
> 
> http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jun 2007 às 20:14)

Onde ela cairá???


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2007 às 14:46)

_"*La situación viene caracterizada por la presencia de una depresión fría aislada en altitud al Oeste de la Península Ibérica, situada sobre el Atlántico al Oeste de Portugal, pero quedando bajo su influencia la mitad Oeste y Noroeste peninsular. Se está a su vez viendo realimentada por la llegada hasta su seno de un importante embolsamiento de aire frío que se está moviendo de Norte a Sur por el Atlántico. *Se ve acompañada en superficie por un centro de bajas presiones en el mismo lugar, al Oeste de Portugal. Por el contrario el Este peninsular se ve aún relativamente afectado por la presencia de una cresta de aire cálido y estable sobre el Mediterráneo occidental que, aunque no tiene un desarrollo muy acusado, sí causa temperaturas más altas y un ambiente más estable en la fachada mediterránea peninsular; aunque también podrá llegar a formarse algún foco tormentoso aislado en algún punto montañoso del interior de la parte mediterránea. En los próximos días esa cresta de aire cálido en el Mediterráneo se debilitará más, pasando ya a estar prácticamente toda la Península bajo el influjo, sea mayor o menor, de la depresión atlántica, y con temperaturas más suaves. Si bien su posición continuará estando centrada al Noroeste de la Península Ibérica, de forma bastante estática, con lo que las precipitaciones más importantes seguirán produciéndose hacia el Noroeste peninsular durante bastantes días. Aunque también en algún momento podría llegar algún chubasco o tormenta vespertina, más aislada, a algún punto cercano al Mediterráneo, como el interior de la Comunidad Valenciana. No obstante el Lunes y Martes habrá una relativa tregua, quedando transitoriamente las precipitaciones más restringidas al tercio Norte peninsular, para extenderse la inestabilidad a partir del Miércoles próximo.
Próximos días: No va a haber muchos cambios, aunque el Lunes y Martes los chubascos y tormentas podrán restringirse un poco más al tercio Noroeste y tercio Norte, localmente fuertes en los Pirineos, con menores probabilidades y tiempo relativamente más estable en el resto. *Sin embargo del Miércoles en adelante se volverá a reactivar la inestabilidad, extendiéndose la probabilidad de chubascos y tormentas a casi todas las regiones, pero con más probabilidades dentro de la mitad Noroeste y en el interior peninsular y áreas montañosas. *Las temperaturas no tendrán muchas variaciones el Lunes y Martes, incluso pudiendo subir algún grado, pero bajarán a partir del Miércoles, de Oeste a Este de la Península." _
FONTE: CEAMET


----------



## Minho (9 Jun 2007 às 15:34)

Interessante o tempo para a próxima semana....













A ausência de um Jet forte e muito a sul vai continuar a permitir que as depressões baixem de latitude. Ao mesmo tempo vamos continuar com um fluxo de ar de origem marítima, por isso calor, nem vê-lo....


----------



## Minho (11 Jun 2007 às 23:08)

Confirma-se a instabilidade para quarta-feira em Portugal Continental. O anticiclone dos Açores está numa posição típica do Inverno....








Precipitação acumulada nas últimas 6 horas para quinta-feira às 12h UTC


----------



## Rog (11 Jun 2007 às 23:18)

Uma situação muito invulgar para esta época, mas interessante.. A Madeira é que está ser pouco beneficiada com estas depresões.. estão a passar demasiado a norte e ficamos apenas com fracos aguaceiros. Os tendáculos do antìciclone chegam à Madeira afastando-a da rota das tempestades...


----------



## RMira (12 Jun 2007 às 10:05)

Já repararam na quantidade de água prevista cair a partir de 4ª feira no Centro e Norte de Portugal?


----------



## squidward (12 Jun 2007 às 14:00)

bem ha precisamente 1 ano atras, tb houve grandes instabilidades em Portugal continental, com fortes trovoadas. Parece que este ano vamos ter chuva outra vez na mesma altura


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jun 2007 às 22:03)

Próximos dias!!! Chuva e frio!!! Venham eles!!!

Chuva:





...


----------



## Iceberg (12 Jun 2007 às 22:15)

Look out! Iceberg is watching you!

É isso mesmo pessoal, por falta de tempo, não tenho participado no forum, mas tenho estado atento.

Não podia deixar de participar em vésperas de mais uma situação anómala no nosso país ... por onde anda o Anticiclone dos Açores? Pelas Canárias ? Eh, Eh, Eh, ...  

Ou será este o primeiro de muitos anos sem Verão, o primeiro sintoma de um regresso à próxima Glaciação ... ? Eh, LUPER, deves andar entusiasmado com estas situações, mas olha, não és o único ...  

Um grande abraço a todos os participantes e membros deste nosso querido forum MeteoPT.


----------



## Minho (12 Jun 2007 às 23:43)

Iceberg disse:


> Look out! Iceberg is watching you!
> 
> É isso mesmo pessoal, por falta de tempo, não tenho participado no forum, mas tenho estado atento.
> 
> ...



Iceberg ainda vais ser desclassificado, tanto tempo sem aparecer no fórum! Qualquer dia ainda adormeço aqui aos comandos   

Pois de facto a situação apresenta-se muito interessante para quarta e quinta-feira como já foi dito por outros membros.


*Uma depressão bastante profunda (995hPa)...*







*Associada a uma frente em oclusão*








*Reparem onde anda o Anticlonde dos Açores... é quase anticiclone das Canárias*








*Só uma última curiosidade, o meteograma para o Porto. Já se sabe que falham muitas vezes na precipitação prevista, mas a previsão aponto para mais de 50 litros em 24 horas*







*Uma imagem mesmo antes da chegada... nem no Inverno conseguiríamos melhor..*


----------



## bluejay (13 Jun 2007 às 09:36)

Parece que o pessoal mais a norte vai ter um tempinho bem interessante


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Jun 2007 às 11:39)

Bons dias malta!!

Pois é th estado um pouco ausente mas nao deixo de ter o tempo debaixo de olho...  

Tenho estado muito atento á situação da depressao... e vai dar muito que falar... principalmente apartir das proximas horas... mas verifiquem bem com atençao os modelos que nao sao muito esclarecedores...

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/animop/animat.gif  --Verifica-se que a depressao ira entrar pelo norte mas com o desenvolver da tempestade preve-se muita actividade na deslocaçao para Sul!! E é de notar o olho da coisa quase em cima de Portugal!!

Os valores de precipitaçao sao elevados no Norte mas pode-se quase garantir que serao  muito elevados a Sul do Tejo...

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif -- Neste aqui ve-se a intensidade da precipitaçao que sera (como aponta) mais forte a norte...como tudo aponta...mas vejam bem actividade no centro do pais!!!

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/wind.gif -- O vento sera mais intenso no norte...mas verifiquem as regioes do Sul!!

Conclusão: Estamos perante uma situaçao extrema em que nas minhas previsoes:

Norte: Chuva muito forte / Trovoadas / Vento medio 60 e70km/h com rjadas que poderam atingir os 130km/h

Centro: Chuva Forte / Trovoadas / Vento medio 50 a 60km/h com rajadas que poderam chegar espontaniamente aos 110km/h

Sul: Aguaceiros Moderados passado a fortes e por vezes com trovoadas... vento medio 40 a 50km/h e subindo de intensidade gradualmente podendo atingir os 100km/h em open space!!

O perigo de ocorrencia de Tornados e bastante elevada.

Acho que por agora é tudo...Atentos malta!! isto nao e uma simples calda depressiva!!
Este gajo vem nervoso!!!


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2007 às 12:17)

As rajadas de vento acho um bocado exageradas...

Acho que esta situação vai-se destacar pela chuva extrema....

*Meteograma do Porto*








*Meteograma de Lisboa - parece que vai estar animado no fim-de-semana*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Jun 2007 às 12:26)

Os Valores de precipitaçao sao bastante elevados...O que podera causar cheias...

Enquanto ao vento sao possiblidades devido á intensificaçao da frente...


----------



## RMira (13 Jun 2007 às 13:31)

A verdade é que os modelos apontavam ao inicio para chuva intensa (na ordem dos 30mm em 6 horas para 5ª feira) mas com o passar do tempo foi espalhando pelos vários dias. Como diz o Tornado e bem, a meu ver, a depressão está de novo a intensificar-se à medida que vai chegando à costa portuguesa e quer-me parecer que amanhã e sábado vamos ter chuvas fortes em todo o país com trovoadas (principalmente sábado) e acompanhadas pela possibilidade da queda do nosso amigo granizo. É uma situação de final de Primavera e que aponta para os dias mais quentes que se seguirão mais para o final de Junho.

Aproveitem e máquinas na mão para apanhar a depressão "nervosa" em cheio.

É claro que nesta altura apenas temo as cheias que poderão ocorrer principalmente amanhã no Norte e ao final do dia de amanhã/sábado no sul.

Esperemos que neste aspecto nada aconteça...que comece o espectáculo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jun 2007 às 13:43)

Aí vem ela! Na Costa da Morte na Galiza já chove!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2007 às 15:19)

O Algarve será região menos afectada, ou não , mas no fim-de-semana como irei a Coimbra já sei que vou apanhar muita chuvinha


----------



## mocha (13 Jun 2007 às 15:48)

bem portugal continental em alerta amarelo chuva e vento, segundo o www.meteoalarm.eu
e 11 distritos pelo IM


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2007 às 21:03)

CDOS alerta para agravamento do estado do tempo 

O Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro do Porto alertou hoje para o perigo de ocorrerem inundações na sequência do agravamento do estado do tempo previsto para o final do dia, que se prolongará até à madrugada de quinta-feira. 



A previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia aponta para este período "episódios de precipitação, que poderão ser intensos, acompanhados por ventos fortes".

Esta situação começará por atingir as regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se depois ao interior norte e centro do país, estimando as autoridades que os distritos mais afectados pela chuva sejam Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real e Bragança.

O vento deverá soprar de sudoeste, podendo atingir 60 km/h no litoral, com rajadas que podem chegar a 90 km/h nas terras altas.

Espera-se ainda um aumento dos caudais nas principais bacias hidrológicas da região norte, pelo que o comando distrital de operações de socorro alerta que podem ocorrer inundações por transbordo de linhas de água não dominadas por albufeiras, mas também inundações em zonas urbanas devido à acumulação de águas pluviais e à insuficiência dos sistemas de drenagem.

As autoridades alertam ainda para a possibilidade de ocorrerem danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas, aumentarem os acidentes de viação devido ao piso escorregadio e ocorrerem curtos-circuitos em casas antigas.

Face a esta situação, o comando distrital recomenda que a população acompanhe os avisos que forem sendo emitidos, ainda que sem alarmismos desnecessários.

A limpeza dos sistemas de drenagem de águas pluviais, a adopção de uma condução defensiva, o fecho de portas e janelas e a evacuação de gado para locais seguros são outras das recomendações apresentadas.


© 2007 LUSA - Agência de Notícias de Portugal, S.A.


muita chuva para o norte e o algarve nada não tarda vem o outro dizer que isto é um deserto


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2007 às 22:21)

Oram digam-me se isto não parece inverno....







Anticiclone a sul da Madeira e outro anticiclone sobre a Rússia...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jun 2007 às 23:00)




----------



## Nuno (14 Jun 2007 às 13:45)

Boa tarde pessoal   Ja tivemos uma chuvinha para animar pelo menos para esqueçer estes dias monotonos que temos tido. Pareçeme a mim que no dia 16 oh seja Sabado vai cair uma quantidade de precipitaçao apreciavel, mas agora será mais para o centro e sul! O norte ja teve a sua quota parte  Mas como sempre tambem vai la cair. 

Precipitação: http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn544.png

Espero que a run das 12 h ponha mais uma mais um pouco de precipitaçao ou entao deve tirar como sempre  

O vento sera moderado com rajdas por vezes forte na ordem dos 55 km/h aos 60 km/h e nas zonas mais altas os 90 km/h....


Nada de mais penso eu!! Eu bem queria umas trovoadazitas   Mas acho que ñ  


AbraçO


----------



## Vince (14 Jun 2007 às 14:44)

Pois, vem aí mais uma depressão, actualmente a NW dos Açores.
Ainda não nos livrámos de uma e já vem outra quase pelo mesmo caminho. 
Assim mantêm-se alguma animação, o pior é a Agricultura ....

*GFS*







*CMC*







*NGP*







*UKM*


----------



## rozzo (14 Jun 2007 às 14:54)

ó marcio, esses meteogramas sao do weather.ul.pt não são?
eu cá nao me fiava muito nisso


----------



## Rog (14 Jun 2007 às 23:17)

A ver por estas previsões a Madeira terá um dilúvio a partir do dia 23 






Mas a realidade é outra... desde que o Anticiclone baixou âncora na Madeira apenas vemos passar as nuvens sem mais...


----------



## RMira (15 Jun 2007 às 12:49)

Ora ai está...55 mm em 24 horas em Lisboa para amanhã!


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2007 às 14:32)

épa isso n e mta chuvinha?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jun 2007 às 14:35)

Em Chaves os aguaceiros poderão cair ainda até lá para 4ª Feira! A ver vamos! :
http://www.weatheronline.de/cgi-bin...ID=x204799ed3c07078e4ad98d25017e315cc887&ID=8

Para Lx a EuroNews preve chuva forte! Não sei se alguem viu, mas na CNN Weather de há pouco mostrou o sofrimento dos animais na Índia, devido ao calor! Imagens que me deixaram chocado! Pelo menos eram acompanhados por veterinários! Imagino os que não são! Nem quero imaginar!


----------



## Nuno (15 Jun 2007 às 17:15)




----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2007 às 18:34)

Precipitação dos modelos GFS e HIRLAM (run das 12z)

*Anim 18:00h de hoje até 12:00 Domingo*












E trovoadas  


*Sábado SI 12:00 *







*Sábado CAPE/LI 18:00 *


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jun 2007 às 19:06)

Pessoal de Braganca! Atenção! Pode ser que a precipitação surpreenda por esses lados! Camaras em punho!!!

http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/galego/modelo/modelo/modelo.asp?horap=00&modelo=arps&var=pc&hora=anim

Segundo EuroNews:


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jun 2007 às 20:12)

O Canalmeteo prevê trovoadas para a tarde de amanhã para esta zona...

canalmeteo.com


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2007 às 22:38)

www.estofex.org:

... N Iberian Peninsula ...

Some thunderstorms may accompany the approach of the upper trough over the northwestern Iberian Peninsula in the late afternoon and evening hours. Deep-layer shear of 15 to 20 m/s and 10 m/s low-level shear should be sufficient for well-organized multicellular storms and supercells, capable of severe wind gusts, large hail, and a few tornadoes. However, confidence in widespread surface-based evolution remains rather low at the moment and a categorical risk is not issued. This may become necessary however, if convection becomes more widespread than currently anticipated.


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Jun 2007 às 23:50)

É complicado haver trovoadas...o CAPE mostra pouca pujança...so mesmo para o norte da peninsula na zona da Galiza e talvez um bocadinho mm no extremo Norte de Portugal...!Realmente chuva sem electricidade não dá grande pica...!


----------



## ACalado (16 Jun 2007 às 01:16)

que rica primavera esta, com muito precipitaçao e temperaturas amenas  e o verao penso que tb ira seguir este padrão
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp
este Sam em pleno mes de junho é obra


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2007 às 01:45)

O último Run (18z) retirou para aí metade da precipitação para Lisboa. Tudo parece bem mais suave agora.






Quanto a trovoadas, o Cape é fraco, mas o Cape não é tudo. Continuo com alguma esperança para o final de tarde, em que o Cape sobe repentinamente. Mas a esperança não é muita ...  não deve haver festa ...












Já agora, vejam estas animações (300k cada). 
Interessante circulação atmosférica, quase que nos liga daqui até ao sistema 94L no mar das Caraíbas.

IR




VA


----------



## Minho (16 Jun 2007 às 14:35)

E a terceira já vem a caminho  

Terça-feira Dia 19







Parece que não traz tanta precipitação...


----------



## Fil (16 Jun 2007 às 16:47)

E pelo GFS, o calor só vai voltar lá para o fim do mês!


----------



## Rog (16 Jun 2007 às 17:19)

Minho disse:


> Parece que não traz tanta precipitação...


Para a Madeira então parece que ficará pelo caminho...


----------



## Rog (16 Jun 2007 às 17:22)

Com a descida de latitude do Anticiclone não tarda nada é de Cabo-Verde... e enquanto isso, temos já agora as chuvas do próximo inverno... esperemos que não!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2007 às 19:43)

"_Durante el fin de semana la situación sinóptica va a estar dominada por la presencia de una borrasca localizada frente a la costa gallega. Esta borrasca va a estar enviando nubosidad y precipitaciones durante todo el fin de semana, que será más abundante en el sector occidental. Estamos, por tanto, bajo la influencia de una circulación de vientos del Oeste sobre la Península Ibérica que favorece el desarrollo de abundante nubosidad con precipitaciones en la vertiente atlántica, mientras que en la mediterránea sólo alcanza a llegar la nubosidad pero sin precipitaciones.  Además, el efecto de estos vientos mantendrá sin cambios importantes las temperaturas en la vertiente mediterránea, con poniente en el área del Golfo de Valencia. Esta situación de paso de frentes asociados a borrascas localizadas entre Galicia y las Islas Británicas y que barren toda la Península, se mantendrá sin grandes cambios hasta el próximo Martes en que se espera un cambio que afectará principalmente a la mitad Sur y Este con la entrada de una potente dorsal anticiclónica en niveles altos de la troposfera y una situación prácticamente de pantano barométrico en niveles superficiales sobre el Mediterráneo. Esta situación de fuerte estabilidad llegará a afectar a las Baleares y al Sur y Este peninsulares mientras que en el Noroeste y la vertiente cantábrica se espera aún el paso de sucesivos frentes nubosos a lo largo de la semana impulsados por una nueva borrasca atlántica que se situará entre el Noroeste peninsular y las Islas Británicas._"
CEAMET

"_A razão para o mau tempo resulta de o anticiclone dos Açores estar localizado muito a sul do arquipélago, pelo que avançam livremente em direcção a Portugal Continental as superfícies frontais associadas a depressões, divulgou fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia. A circulação destas ondulações provoca a colisão do ar frio marítimo com o ar quente proveniente dos continentes africano e europeu, o que resulta em precipitação, por vezes, forte. O tempo é, assim, mais próprio de climas do Norte da Europa e vai continuar cinzento, pelo menos até quarta-feira. Só no primeiro dia de Verão é que haverá uma deslocação do anticiclone para Norte, com a consequente chegada de sol. 
De acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia, o dia de hoje será marcado por chuva forte a moderada, num dia semelhante ao de quinta-feira. Para amanhã, prevê-se uma ligeira melhoria com a ocorrência de aguaceiros. Com a chuva sempre por perto, segunda-feira o tempo volta a melhorar. Mas na terça-feira a precipitação regressa em força a todo o Continente.
Quinta-feira chega o Verão e com ele apenas um sol tímido, segundo as previsões do canal de meteorologia norte-americano The Weather Channel_."
Correio da Manhã


----------



## mocha (16 Jun 2007 às 22:02)

alguem me pode esclarecer se isto ja veio ou se ainda ta pra vir?


----------



## Minho (16 Jun 2007 às 22:22)

mocha disse:


> alguem me pode esclarecer se isto ja veio ou se ainda ta pra vir?





Eu cá acho que isso já passou....
Pelo menos tem sido assim o dia todo pedem muita precipitação ao entrar em terra


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2007 às 00:03)

Minho disse:


> Eu cá acho que isso já passou....
> Pelo menos tem sido assim o dia todo* perdem *muita precipitação ao entrar em terra


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2007 às 12:24)

Minho disse:


> E a terceira já vem a caminho



Quatro cenários/modelos para esta nova depressão a formar-se amanhã, uns põe-na mais próximo de Portugal, outros mais longe, e em termos de trajecto, só o UKMet diverge em relação aos outros.
O GFS indica uma estranha transição para warm-core, mas não liguem, afinal ainda é cedo, a depressão ainda nem se formou e os modelos baralham-se um bocado. A titulo de curiosidade, com a depressão actual, quem mais acertou na previsão foi o GFS e o NGP. Os outros dois falharam rotundamente.

GFS





CMC






NGP






UKMET






Fonte:
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cyclonephase/


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2007 às 23:11)

*Morte e Vida.*
Imagens interessantes no loop do satélite, em que se vê a agonia para a morte duma depressão e o nascimento de uma  outra nova. Não tem nada de especial, deve acontecer  quase todos os dias no mundo, mas estas tão bem definidas e tão próximas tem qualquer coisa de especial não muito usual.

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi






[


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2007 às 12:56)

Perspectiva-se mais chuva a partir do final do dia de hoje, sobretudo nas regiões do norte e centro do continente, com a passagem de nova superfície frontal que se vem aproximando à Península Ibérica.


----------



## mocha (18 Jun 2007 às 13:49)

*Verão sem sol *, In PortugalDiário

A chuva vai cair com mais intensidade na próxima madrugada e manhã de terça-feira, especialmente no Norte do país. Em vez do sol, o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê um agravamento dos períodos precipitação. O litoral de Portugal vai ser a região mais afectada. O Verão chega já esta quinta-feira, mas, este ano, sem calor. 

A partir do final da tarde desta segunda-feira a chuva deverá começar a cair com mais intensidade no Norte Litoral. Durante a madrugada, o IM prevê precipitação forte. O Centro do país deverá ter menos chuva e o Sul poderá mesmo escapar aos aguaceiros. Nas próximas horas irá registar-se «uma grande diferença entre o Norte e o Sul do país», explicou fonte do IM. 

Depois do agravamento das condições meteorológicos haverão algumas melhorias, mas «pouco significativas». A partir de quarta-feira a chuva deverá dar lugar a aguaceiros fracos, no entanto, o céu poderá aparecer. As temperaturas deverão manter-se um pouco abaixo do «habitual» para a época. «Especialmente devido ao vento de Noroeste, que é um vento frio», adiantou o IM. 

O Verão chega já esta quinta-feira, mas este ano sem calor. «O tempo vai manter-se instável e ainda não á possível adiantar quando as temperaturas vão subir e estabilizar», explicou. 

«Não me lembro de nada assim» 

O mês de Junho é já um mês mais chuvoso do que o «normal». Isto é, a pouco mais do meio do mês «quase todas as estações meteorológicas» passaram os valores normais de precipitação para o mês, em comparação com anos anteriores. «Os próximos dias vão reforçar a tendência». 

O mau tempo incomoda a todos e faz lançar o alerta sobre as alterações climáticas. Fonte do Instituo de Meteorologia adianta ao PortugalDiário que a falta de calor tem levado muitos cidadãos a telefonar interrogando sobre o porque do mau tempo e afirmando que: «Nunca viram nada assim». 

Um dos meteorologistas de serviço explicou que a «memória meteorológica é muito curta», mas períodos de tempo instável são comuns. «Quantas vezes o Agosto é chuvoso?». O especialista adianta que são necessários 30 anos para detectar alterações climáticas e que um ano fora do normal, ou 15 dias chuvosos, «não significam uma grande mudança».


----------



## Brigantia (18 Jun 2007 às 19:51)

Depois de um S. João com pouca precipitação esta deve voltar em força no fim do mês e início de Julho...


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Jun 2007 às 22:57)

Realmente este ano, o verao se chegar é beeeeeem la mais para o meio de julho...p ja n se avizinha nada de muito favoravel aos amantes de sol e praia...!


----------



## Minho (19 Jun 2007 às 00:11)

Ainda falta muuutio mas temos ali uma potencial DANA  a vigiar....


----------



## Minho (19 Jun 2007 às 19:02)

*Meteograma do Porto*







Até terça-feira a ISO 850 sempre abaixo dos 10ºC


----------



## Rog (19 Jun 2007 às 19:58)

Para a Madeira, o regresso do Anticiclone mais a norte irá criar o tempo de Nordeste (alísios) com formação de nevoeiro típico nesta época do ano no Norte da Madeira. Mas se formos a olhar apenas para modelos, indicam sempre céu limpo e nenhuma precipitação... mas os aguaceiros mesmo que fracos e ceu muito nublado estão por cá, embora sejam na essência de origem orográfica...


----------



## Minho (20 Jun 2007 às 21:20)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Para a Madeira, o regresso do Anticiclone mais a norte irá criar o tempo de Nordeste (alísios) com formação de nevoeiro típico nesta época do ano no Norte da Madeira. Mas se formos a olhar apenas para modelos, indicam sempre céu limpo e nenhuma precipitação... mas os aguaceiros mesmo que fracos e ceu muito nublado estão por cá, embora sejam na essência de origem orográfica...



É o que torna essa ilha tão verdejante  


Olhando para o Meteograma para o Porto nas próximas 180horas acredito que neste mês já nos livramos de vagas de calor


----------



## Rog (21 Jun 2007 às 00:42)

Minho disse:


> É o que torna essa ilha tão verdejante
> 
> 
> Olhando para o Meteograma para o Porto nas próximas 180horas acredito que neste mês já nos livramos de vagas de calor



talvez se liverem de vagas de calor, mas de calor não se livram... 

Pela Madeira e com a pressão a subir 10mb em 48h só anuncia bom tempo. Este tempo de Noroeste é traiçoeiro, mas tudo depende da humidade que transporta, isto claro para o Norte da ilha. O Funchal por estas alturas deve andar já de sol.


----------



## Mago (21 Jun 2007 às 01:43)

Previsao Meteorológica ( Beira Alta )




Descritiva: Céu pouco Nublado ou limpo, humidade média 59%, vento Fraco a moderado de NW,Temperatura amena na média dos 25ºC a máxima e 13ºC a minima.



Mas.... o dia 27 poderá haver umas trovoadazitas, isto se o que está nos modelos não ir por "água abaixo"...


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2007 às 12:18)

Uma análise bastante interessante da situação um pouco invulgar dos próximos dias, feita pelo Vigorro, um dos moderadores do Forum espanhol Meteored:

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,71278.msg1434051.html#msg1434051


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2007 às 16:53)

neste modelo http://iri.columbia.edu/climate/forecast/net_asmt/2007/jun2007/text/Europe.html para os próximos meses na Europa, Portugal aparece como o único país a ter a possibilidade de ter precipitação acima da média nos meses de Agosto, Setembro e Outubro, e quanto à temperatura acima da média no 2º,3º e 4º período, respectivamente.

Estes modelos são fiáveis


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jun 2007 às 20:46)

Ai que secura!!!


----------



## Minho (22 Jun 2007 às 21:53)

Confirma-se a nortada intensa a partir de segunda-feira até quinta-feira...







*Aí vem o comboio de ar frio directamente do circulo polar árctico...*


----------



## Minho (22 Jun 2007 às 21:59)

O Anticiclone dos Açores após as suas férias pelas Canárias está tentado a dar um passeio pela Florida


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2007 às 22:19)

Minho disse:


> O Anticiclone dos Açores após as suas férias pelas Canárias está tentado a dar um passeio pela Florida



Pois, já reparei que nos ultimos dias os americanos tem falado muito no "Bermuda High", ou seja, o nosso, Anticiclone dos Açores


----------



## jPdF (23 Jun 2007 às 05:27)

No inverno é que devaimos ter tido nortadas destas...e aí sim seria uma belo cenário, agora no verão?? Sinceramente já me começo a aborrecer das temperaturas baixas...só é bom pois dá pa estudar, coisa que com 35ºC não apetece a ninguêm e assim, torna-se menos difícil...


----------



## Rog (23 Jun 2007 às 09:51)

Tenho reticiências que o anticiclone se desloque tanto para Oeste.. o que de certa forma seria o continuar de algumas entradas mais frias com precipitação. Penso que podemos ter é um anticiclone expandido quase dos extremos de Leste a Oeste do Antlântico Norte. A influência no Nort da Madeira mantêm-se com a entrada de Nordeste que provoca aguaceiros fracos, mas de origem orográfica - fáctor difícil de levar em conta pelas estações que por esta altura indicam sempre sol influênciadas pela subida da pressão atmosférica.


----------



## Minho (23 Jun 2007 às 18:29)

Estou curioso para ver como vão acabar as médias de Junho... Se calhar acabar dentro da Normal, nós é que estamos desabituados a ter-mos Junhos destes...


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2007 às 12:58)

Previsão de temperaturas 2m GFS (run 06z de hoje) para toda a semana, de Domingo a Domingo, sempre para as 12:00

D





2F





3F





4F





5F





6F





S





D


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2007 às 13:21)

Minho disse:


> Estou curioso para ver como vão acabar as médias de Junho... Se calhar acabar dentro da Normal, nós é que estamos desabituados a ter-mos Junhos destes...



É provável. Alguns na média,  outros um pouco positivos  e outros negativos. 
Mas atenção que se não fosse sobretudo aqueles 4 ou 5 dias no início de Junho teriamos anomalias negativas consistentes, quase de certeza.
Vamos ver como será a última semana e a influência que terá para os valores finais, pois como diz o provérbio, até ao lavar dos cestos é vindima.

Últimos gráficos de 5 locais:


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2007 às 16:22)

_*"Persisten las condiciones meteorológicas por lo que la situación aún está dominada por las altas presiones que desde el Atlántico se extienden en forma de cuña sobre la Península.** No obstante, una baja muy relativa con frentes nubosos asociados esta enviando nubosidad y precipitaciones débiles al tercio Norte peninsular.* 
En el resto predominio de las condiciones anticiclónicas. *A lo largo de hoy Domingo y sobre todo mañana Lunes, se espera que el anticiclón de las Azores se extienda de forma meridiana hacia el Atlántico Norte, lo que facilitará el desplazamiento hacia el Sur de las depresiones atlánticas, que volverán a traer condiciones meteorológicas muy similares a las de esta última semana para el Norte peninsular.* Así, la entrada de vientos del Norte sobre el Norte de la Península favorecerá el desarrollo de nubosidad de tipo bajo, la presencia de algún chubasco y un descenso de las temperaturas que se irá haciendo más patente a inicios de la próxima semana. 
Estas condiciones se mantendrán sin grandes cambios hasta mediados de semana en que volverá el anticiclón atlántico a adentrarse en cuña sobre la Península favoreciendo un episodio de estabilidad, con predominio en todo el territorio, de cielos poco nubosos y ausencia de precipitaciones.
*Durante los próximos días se esperan en general condiciones de estabilidad en la Península Ibérica con predominio de cielos poco nubosos o despejados y temperaturas sin grandes cambios. Solamente en el tercio Norte hasta mediados de la próxima semana se espera el paso de la cola de algunos frentes que pueden provocar algunas precipitaciones en la fachada cantábrica y los Pirineos occidentales.* En el resto de la Península no se esperan precipitaciones. A más largo plazo se espera el afianzamiento de las condiciones de estabilidad para toda la Península con predominio de cielos despejados y ausencia de precipitaciones, sobre todo hasta inicios del próximo fin de semana."_
Fonte: CEAMET


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jun 2007 às 23:30)

Amanha a norte pode pingar! Mas será em geral precipitação fraca! Mas cada vez mais se confirma esta situação atípica de pouco calor para o mês que estamos!







O mais impressionante são as temperaturas senão vejam:

http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/chaves11/forecasts/latest

Baixinhas, baixinhas!!!


----------



## Minho (25 Jun 2007 às 21:59)

Pois vem mais um weekend passado a água pelo menos no Norte e Centro...


----------



## Mago (26 Jun 2007 às 00:08)

Não percebo o porque de se formarem tantas depressões nas Ilhas britânicas neste mês... o certo é que anda a condicionar e de que maneira o estado do tempo aqui na Peninsula Ibérica


----------



## Rog (26 Jun 2007 às 00:54)

E para não variar... pela Madeira irá se manter o tempo de nordeste devido ao Anticiclone, com formação de nevoeiro e aguaceiros fracos nas vertentes Norte da ilha. Mas esta é uma situação recorrente todos os anos.. até é conhecido como mês do "capacete"


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2007 às 21:05)

De facto o fim de semana parece para já de chuva no norte.
A depressão em questão formou-se hoje no Quebec, Canada e rumará até UK






http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cyclonephase/


*Anim precipitação GFS de Sábado 00:00 a Domingo 24:00*





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jun 2007 às 21:41)

Pois! Mas parece-me que a seguir a este episódio de chuva virá o calor a sério! Era uma questão de tempo!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2007 às 22:31)

Pois, mas entre amanã, Quarta-feira, e Sábado vamos ter a influência de uma cunha anticiclónica sobre o território de Portugal Continental, o que vai originar a uma subida paulatinamente  da temperatura.
Por outro lado teremos a formação de uma depressão de origem térmica no interior da Península Ibérica durante a parte diurna, o que pode levar ao surgimento de alguma nebulosidade durante as tardes nas regiões montanhosas do interior.


----------



## Minho (26 Jun 2007 às 22:44)

Não há grandes hipotese. O calor esse há-de vir.... Só espero que não seja tanto como no ano passado.

Para Melgaço a precipitação promete uns 10 litritos....


----------



## Senador (26 Jun 2007 às 23:28)

10 litros ou 10mm?


----------



## Minho (26 Jun 2007 às 23:33)

Senador disse:


> 10 litros ou 10mm?



Olha quem é ele! O homem da Neve que desaparece o resto do ano  

10 litros/m2 ou 10mm é a mesma coisa


----------



## Minho (27 Jun 2007 às 23:50)

Pois é.... já não via o  GFS a fazer isto há algum tempo... mas retirou praticamente toda a precipitação! 

Meteograma para o Porto






Mas parece-me estranho que uma depressão assim traga tão pouca precipitação...


----------



## jPdF (28 Jun 2007 às 00:20)

Primeiros dias de calor a sério, neste cantinho à beira mar plantado só a partir de 3/4 de Julho... pelos menos os modelos para isso indicam...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jun 2007 às 00:32)

Vamos a ver se vai fazer realmente calor. Gostava de acabar o mês de Junho com mais de 30 ºC e o mês de Julho com bem mais que isso.
Pelo menos para os próximos dias prevê-se bom tempo, com temperaturas semelhantes às de ontem (a rondar os 30 ºC), o que já é bom.


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2007 às 01:16)

No litoral não será nada de radical, felizmente, que eu não me dou bem com variações bruscas para muito calor  

*Lisboa*









Fonte: http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html


No interior, por exemplo no Alentejo, é que já se pode dizer que é calor a sério, pelo menos de 3ªf até 5ªf.

*Beja*









Fonte: http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jun 2007 às 16:55)

ora bem é verdade que o verao ainda agora começou, mas para quem disse que este ia ser o verão mais quente dos ultimos anos.. lol
calor? 3 a 7 julho dps vai-se embora e só voltara talvez para o final de julho mas pra já nada de especial! e eu que gosto tanto de extremos muito frio e muito calor este ano tem sido uma farsa!!!!


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2007 às 16:11)

Interessante .... parece que na depressão que se aproxima da Irlanda e de UK pode haver ciclogénese, transição para um nucleo quente, ou seja, evoluir de extratropical para subtropical.

O GFS assim o indica, nem hibrido nem nada, warmcore puro, embora de fraco a moderado. Dos outros modelos o NGP também tem uns sinais disso mas apenas superficiais, e outros dois modelos dizem que não.

















(c) Fonte: Cyclone phase evolution: Analyses & Forecasts






(c) Fonte http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jun 2007 às 16:42)

Por Lisboa, tempo quente e seco:


----------



## Rog (30 Jun 2007 às 17:09)

Pelo Norte da Madeira a previsão para os próximos dias são de céu nublado e aguaceiros fracos... devido ao já conhecido anticiclone dos Açores e o tempo de Nordeste associado por aqui.


----------

